# Which Incra Miter Gauge?



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I set up a dentil molding jig tonight and decided I need a new miter gauge for my Unisaw. I have a JDS Accu-Miter which is great but somewhat cumbersome, and won't take a sacrificial fence easily. 

I ended up putting a sacrificial fence on the shorty miter gauge that came with my Shop Fox band saw to cut the dentil molding. It worked, but wasn't the best. I want an accurate gauge that I can put a wooden fence on for things like jigs. 

Anyway, I've narrowed things down to two of the Incra's. The V27 which Amazon has for $53 or the V120 for $7 more. 

The only difference I can see between the two models is that the V27 is indexed every 5 degrees and the V120 is indexed every 1 degree. Am I missing any other differences?

Is the V120 worth an extra $7? I'm thinking the indexing mechanism on the V27 might be a bit sturdier with its bigger detents.

I know some of you guys use and like Incra. Which would you go for?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I set up a dentil molding jig tonight and decided I need a new miter gauge for my Unisaw. I have a JDS Accu-Miter which is great but somewhat cumbersome, and won't take a sacrificial fence easily.
> 
> I ended up putting a sacrificial fence on the shorty miter gauge that came with my Shop Fox band saw to cut the dentil molding. It worked, but wasn't the best. I want an accurate gauge that I can put a wooden fence on for things like jigs.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill - I've got the V120 and haven't found the small detents an issue. It has a pawl and lock device that hold it in place so the detents really just allow you to select the angle, they don't really take any abuse. I haven't looked at the V27 so I really can't make a comparison. :smile:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've always been happy with the V27, but for $7 more I'd think an indent for every degree would be a bonus....haven't used a V120 though. Both need a fence.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've had the v27, and now i have the 1000 SE...to be honest i miss the small size of the v27 by comparison. i think shop notes or wood mag. rencenty did a how too on how to make your own adjustiable wood fence for a miter gauge.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a 1000Se and enjoy it. I also made a fence and flip stop, for my std. fence. I used a slot cutter to make the slot. It could have been built up with wood to make the slot.


----------

